# Looking for "the best" jerkey marinade..



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking to make some good venison jerky,anyone have a tried and true recipe?Thanks guys. Tring hard to get the whole family to enjoy deer like I do!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Chicken Jerky

6 lbs boneless skinless chicken, for 6-7 trays
1 btl Dale's marinade, or whatever you like
1 btl mesquite smoke, cold be hickory, or other
1/2 btl soy sauce
1 blt course ground pepper
Optional: any other seasonings you enjoy

Slice the chicken into thin strips, no fat or veins, now is the time to season with cajun, garlic, onion if you want to. Remember to use no salt seasonings as the Dales and soy contain a lot already.

1 gallon zip baggie, pour your marinade in and mix, then add your chicken and mix all up. Take all the air out of the baggie to keep all the meat in the marinade. Place bag into plastic bowl, in case of leaks. Place in refrigerator for 12-24-36 hrs. Chicken takes only 10-12 hrs, the gamier the meat the longer to marinade.

Plug in your dehydrator and place strips without touching each other and pepper to taste with the COURSE ground pepper each level as you go. This will take 6-7 trays and provide you about 1 to 1 1/2 lbs of great jerky. Use sodium free ingredients if you have to but be sure to flavor up with lots of other seasonings if you do.

You can use pork, venison, rabbit, fish or beef too remember NO fat so the meat has to be the leanest(tough cuts are fine). Good luck and enjoy 

ALSO, last night I just made 10 lbs of ground beef jerky, used the spice and cure pack at Bass Pro, 10 lbs for $5.99, added some of my spices and used the new jerky gun I got. It has a flat tip for strips or a round tip for a beef stick/slim jim type jerky. I almost like this better, a great snack in the field or a meal(5 sticks = a burger, lol). I added garlic in a batch, cajun in another, pepper in another and a combo of all 3 in another to their base mesquite seasoning. I dry 1/2 at a time and freeze the rest for another time, my 7 trays hold 5-6 lbs wet meat.

You can do the drying in a smoker also for a smoky full favor

_______________________________
Ingredients


1 pound boneless venison roast
4 tablespoons soy sauce
4 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons liquid smoke flavoring
1 tablespoon ketchup
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon onion salt
1/2 teaspoon salt



1.Slice meat into long strips, 1 inch wide and 1/8 inch thick. In a large releasable plastic bag, combine soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce, liquid smoke, ketchup, pepper, garlic powder, onion salt and salt. Place meat in, and close bag. Refrigerate overnight. Knead occasionally, to evenly distribute marinade. 
2.Preheat oven to 160 degrees F (70 degrees C). Place a pan on the bottom of oven to catch drips, or line with aluminum foil. 
3.Place meat strips on a rack so that they do not touch each other, and dehydrate for 6 to 8 hours in the oven, or until desired consistency is achieved
______________________________________


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks alot Frank, Yours will be the first tried apon the final touches of my home-made smoker! Everyone else feel free to chime in if yours is "the best." Thanks again Frank yours will be tried ASAP!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

You bet, I have been making jerky for the last 30 years, love the new dehydrators, and everyone loves my jerky. Good luck

I started with a RONCO, as seen on TV unit and it works great, now I use the NESCO Professional food and Jerky Dehydrator, it has a fan in the top(do not get one in the bottom), 7 trays and dries in about 1/2 the time of the ronco that had no fan. My NESCO model # is FD 75PR


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Do a search....Alegro hands down fer spicy marinade!!!! Me and Frank have never had a "jerk off":whistling:....sooooo maybe this winter we'll have 1!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Jason, we can do a Jerky Off anytime you want(just will not be in a circle!), I love to try others methods! I am thinking with all these hogs I have and as lean as their meat is I should try some pork jerky! Jerky is all I ever make with wild turkeys, need to get one this year!


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I just got my smoking chamber from chevelle427. I am putting togeather a little smoker project right now. I will post pics when completed, I will be building it to fit in the cabnit under my work bench in the Garage. I used my HVAC skills to duct in my exaust.Oh Jason,below is a recipe for home made Allegro, been making it for years, tastes just as good IMO.

1/4 CUP EVOO
3/4 CUPS SOY SAUCE
3 HEAPING TSP. OF McCormics Montreal steak seasoning.

That's it!! For a spicey version add red pepper flakes.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I slice the venison into small strips then marinate in the following for 10-12 hours:
1 part soy sauce 
1 part worstichire (sp??) sauce
A little bit of Louisiana hot sauce or tabasco 

After I take it out of the marinade I will add other dry seasonings like garlic, crushed red pepper, Tony's and/or whatever else I'm in the mood for and dehydrate.

Very tasty


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just remember that you can cut the salt content down to almost nothing. Salt is not as necessary for jerky as it was before refrigeration. The heart you save may be your own.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

WW2, I have been doing that too, reduced salt soy and seasonings and I add "cure" to every batch anyway.


----------

